# Crockpot anyone??



## La Osita (Oct 31, 2010)

Hi-

I just turned my well loved crockpot into a flower pot.  After many years of wonderful beans and soups it gave it up and died. I went searching for a new one... oops, folks around here don't know what a crockpot is! I even looked on Amazon but they won't ship one here (not that I could probably afford it if they did).

Is there anyone out there heading into Mexico that might bring one in for me or anyone here in Mexico who knows where I might purchase one? We don't have a Walmart or US type stores here in Tequisquiapan. On the one hand I am grateful for that but then up pops a situation like this and I have to eat my words!


----------



## pquick (Jun 23, 2011)

*olla lenta*



itnavell said:


> Hi-
> 
> I just turned my well loved crockpot into a flower pot.  After many years of wonderful beans and soups it gave it up and died. I went searching for a new one... oops, folks around here don't know what a crockpot is! I even looked on Amazon but they won't ship one here (not that I could probably afford it if they did).
> 
> Is there anyone out there heading into Mexico that might bring one in for me or anyone here in Mexico who knows where I might purchase one? We don't have a Walmart or US type stores here in Tequisquiapan. On the one hand I am grateful for that but then up pops a situation like this and I have to eat my words!


"ollas lentas"used to be hard to find in Mexico, now they are pretty common, maybe not so much in Tequisquiapan but in the city of Queretero they are. 
I have found that for a small fee you can get small appliances fixed in Mexico whereas in the US or Canada you'd just throw them away because it is cost prohibitive to fix. I agree with you on their use..love em


----------



## La Osita (Oct 31, 2010)

Thanks... I don't get to Queretaro very often as we don't have a car, but I will keep that in mind. Unfortunately the shell of the crockpot is "sealed", no way to get inside. This one is pretty old and I'm afraid is beyond repair. 

Ollas Lentas.... hah, my new word for the day!! I tried google translate for it and it gave me nothing! I resorted to using a whole bunch of words to try to describe what I wanted at the stores in Tequis. Poor clerks!


----------



## pquick (Jun 23, 2011)

*crock pot*



itnavell said:


> Thanks... I don't get to Queretaro very often as we don't have a car, but I will keep that in mind. Unfortunately the shell of the crockpot is "sealed", no way to get inside. This one is pretty old and I'm afraid is beyond repair.
> 
> Ollas Lentas.... hah, my new word for the day!! I tried google translate for it and it gave me nothing! I resorted to using a whole bunch of words to try to describe what I wanted at the stores in Tequis. Poor clerks!


My wife , who is Mexican, loves her crock pots( ollas lentas)too. she says you could look in tianguis or second hand stores. she also said if you cant find one she'd be glad to send you one from Sinaloa..she's like that.


----------



## joaquinx (Jul 3, 2010)

I found my crockpot at Walmart and I've seen them at Chedraui. Have you tried the large supermarkets? If and when you get to a big city, there is Liverpool and Sears.


----------



## La Osita (Oct 31, 2010)

Thank you _pquick_ and please tell your wife thank you for her generous offer. If I don't find one I may just take you up on that. I'll private msg you if so.

I don't know what Chedraui is... we do have a Soriana here but it's not very large. I've never seen a crockpot there. I think there is a Sears in Queretaro. I'll just have to plan an outing to Queretaro some day soon. I've not taken any time to play tourist... I'll have to find something fun and interesting to do while there.


----------



## maesonna (Jun 10, 2008)

The one I brought with me is long dead. I bought its replacement in one of the major department stores—I don’t remember whether it was Sears, Liverpool or Palacio, but I’m sure they all have them.


----------



## SwirlyGirl (Jan 27, 2012)

itnavell said:


> Hi-
> 
> I just turned my well loved crockpot into a flower pot.  After many years of wonderful beans and soups it gave it up and died. I went searching for a new one... oops, folks around here don't know what a crockpot is! I even looked on Amazon but they won't ship one here (not that I could probably afford it if they did).
> 
> Is there anyone out there heading into Mexico that might bring one in for me or anyone here in Mexico who knows where I might purchase one? We don't have a Walmart or US type stores here in Tequisquiapan. On the one hand I am grateful for that but then up pops a situation like this and I have to eat my words!


There is a Sam's Club in Tequis.


----------



## SwirlyGirl (Jan 27, 2012)

SwirlyGirl said:


> There is a Sam's Club in Tequis.


Or close by, maybe it was in San Juan del Rio. Take a cab.


----------



## Guest (Feb 22, 2012)

The big Soriana stored on Ave. Moctezuma in San Juan del Rio sells them. Mine is the Birtman brand, not a Rival, but has served well for many years. Best to buy the kind where the crock inside lifts out for washing. 

A taxi from Tequis to SJR costs 100 pesos, or you can take the bus down to SJR and then a 30 or 35 pesos ride from the Central de Autobuses to the store.


----------



## La Osita (Oct 31, 2010)

Bingo!! Thanks ****** Carlos. San Juan del Rio is much easier for me to get to than Queretaro. The buses here are fabulous. Swirly Girl, yes, the Sam's Club is in San Juan del Rio. 
Thanks everyone!


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

If you use an electric crockpot frequently, you will note a sudden increase in your electric bill, as any electrical heating device may push you into the next rate bracket, doubling your bill.
In Mexico, the large crockery pots with covers accomplish the same results on top of a gas stove turned very low. The shallower casseroles can, of course, be used in the oven. Give them a try, they're wonderful.


----------



## La Osita (Oct 31, 2010)

Thanks for the suggestion. Our electric bill seems to be very low (well to me anyway), about 280 pesos for two months. We manage to run two houses on one 30 amp circuit. We don't use much electric (mostly me on the computer!), a light or two in the evening, and a small frig. I'll be interested to see how much it drops on the next bill without me using the crockpot a couple times a week!


----------



## La Osita (Oct 31, 2010)

Got myself to San Juan del Rio yesterday and found my crockpot! Thank you everyone. I think I had culture shock when I got to Soriana. I felt like I was back in the USA. Very weird. Huge Elektra and Coppell too. I was glad to come home to my little village. Made a wonderful soup last night, just had some for breakfast. Mmmm.


----------

